# Lost ability to access my home network



## Torp (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a 3 computer home network via a Linksys router. This computer still is OK for the internet, but will no longer access my home network. 

Computer is Dell Inspiron 530
Windows xp home, service pack 3
Used Network setup wizard for all computers (all xp)
Have re-run Network setup wizard several times. No change
"My Network Places" does not show other computers.
My other network computers can not see this one or its printer.
Clicking on "view workgroup computers causes freeze-up.
Run "Trend Micro Internet Security" regularly.
Internet function OK, so cable and router working OK.

I would greatly appreciate any help with this issue. Thanks


----------



## steveb1234 (May 1, 2009)

I would try uninstalling/reinstalling your Trend Internet Security.


----------



## aurelius2000 (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/networking/setup/homenet.mspx

Check out this article from microsoft and follow the instructions carefully. One miss step and no network! lol

Should be alright. If not get back to us and we will help you out as much as possible. Hope to hear back from you.


----------



## Torp (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. I will try both and report back. Probably won't get at it until tomorrow though.


----------



## Torp (Oct 30, 2009)

Follow-up/Update

Did not un-install and re-install Trend Micro. Program pre installed by Dell. Not sure if I would be able to re-install it.

Did the following:

- Repeated "http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/networking/setup/homenet.mspx
- Ran CWShredder
- Ran Stinger
- Ran Super AntiSpyware
-Ran Malwarebytes' Anti Malware
- Ran Trend Micro Internet Security

Results of scans: Only a few minor cookies found.

Current status of computer:

No change. Can not access my home network. 
My home network does seem to be operating properly.
"My newtwork places" does not show any other computers.
Clicking on "view workgroup computers" still causes freeze-up

Bottom line is: No change! I would appreciate any additional suggestions you may have. Thanks again.


----------



## Torp (Oct 30, 2009)

I forgot one additional step I took. Sorry:

- Deleted all TEMP and TMP files.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

PING each remote computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. Open a command prompt as described above and type.

PING _<ip address>_ 
or
PING _<computer name>_

Where: 
_<ip address>_ - is the x.x.x.x IP address
_<computer name>_ - is the computer name

*A failure to PING is almost always a firewall configuration issue. Any failure to PING needs to be corrected before you go any farther.*

_*Note:* You can obtain the IP address and computer name of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing *IPCONFIG /ALL*. This should work for any Windows version. The IPCONFIG /ALL display will provide a wealth of useful information for debugging your network connection._

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations)
WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic.

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.


All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Places (_Network and Sharing Center in Vista_), make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login. NOTE: Vista's default is to require a password on the account to enable file/print sharing.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing. You can open a command prompt as described above and type the following command: *nbtstat -n*. This will display the status of NetBIOS or indicate it's not configured.


----------



## Torp (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for your post johnwill. I have tried most of the items you identified as follows:
- Turned off firewalls (Windows and Trend Micro)
- PING (IP): Response from 2nd computer and router. No response 3rd comp.
- PING (Computer name): No responses
- Servoces: All were started. Some on manual were changed to automatic.
- Event log: Didn't see any issues
- All computers are in same workgroup (MSHOME). Print/file sharing on.

Current Status:
- Still unable to access home network from this computer
- Home network working OK for other computers.
- Other computers on network can not see/access this computer
- "My Network Places" does not show other network computers
- Clicking "View workgroup computers" causes 20-30 second run followed by message (MSHOME is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permission. The list of servers for this workgroup is not currently available." 

- This is the only problem with this computer. All other programs/software and internet connection performing very well. 

I hope this information helps. I would appreciate any further suggestions you might have. Thanks.


----------



## Torp (Oct 30, 2009)

An addition to my previous note:

I did try entering the command: nbstat -n

The black window flashed by in a fraction of a second. Impossible to read it. I tried this on my other computers with the same results. Am I doing something incorrectly?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Stop ignoring this line in the instructions and you'll be able to read the output. :smile:

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD to open a command prompt.


----------



## Torp (Oct 30, 2009)

Sorry. I followed your directions this time. Got the following:

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status

DELL3 (00) UNIQUE REGISTERED
DELL3 (20) UNIQUE REGISTERED
MSHOME (00) GROUP REGISTERED
MSHOME (1E) GROUP REGISTERED
MSHOME (1D) UNIQUE REGISTERED
MSBROWSE (01) GROUP REGISTERED


Note: DELL3 is this computer. MSHOME is my home network. 

I really need you help here. I don't know what this is telling me. Thanks again.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.


----------



## Torp (Oct 30, 2009)

Problem solved!

I checked "services". All are started on all home network computers. Re-checked PING. This computer will PING others on the network, but they can not Ping this one.

I re-checked to be sure Trend Micro and Windows firewalls were off. Finally decided to un-install Trend Micro (per steveb1234 early suggestion). This immediately corrected the problem, giving this computer full access to my home network. I later installed Norton 360. 

Thanks TSF. I greatly appreciate your support.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad you figured it out. :smile:


----------



## bhcva (Jan 18, 2010)

I have the exact same problem except that I do not use (or know of) trend micro. I am able to ping back and forth between my desktop (hardwired to the linksys router) and my laptop (via wireless). And all the services are 'started'. 

This has just happened. I did use a 'cleaner' program the other day which cleaned up the registry...is there a chance this might be the problem?? I have checked everything I can remember and find as to sharing and all seem ok. 

The symptoms are exactly as stated by Torp.

Thanks for any help you can give me.

Bruce


----------



## bhcva (Jan 18, 2010)

Problem solved....apparently a firewall problem.


----------

